# Need thermostat advice



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

So i am looking for a way to control the temperature for heat tape in a rack system holding 5 Rubbermaid tubs.

Is there a controller that is capable of running 5 or 6 different series of heat tape?

Thanks!

AJ


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I say a www.helixcontrols.com its alot more accurate if the temp is to hight it's lowers the wattage to the heat tape or if it's to cold it raises

the wattage other thermostats turn off when it gets to desired heat and then turn on when it lowers or a rheostat its like a light dimmer

you must check temp more frequently but I would get the Helix I got one especially if you got some valuable snakes its worth it IMHO.


----------

